# Microsoft Wireless Laser Mouse 6000

## mw007

Hi All,

I am trying to get my Microsoft Wireless Laser Mouse 6000 work properly. Currently, the wheel button will be clicked by just moving the mouse (you can imagine how annoying this gets). I am thinking it is a configuration issue with X, since this occurs in every window manager I've tried (xfce4, fluxbox, e17).

Here is the mouse portion of my xorg.conf:

```

Section "InputDevice"

     Identifier     "Mouse 0"

     Driver         "mouse"

     Option         "Protocol"     "ExplorerPS/2"

     Option         "Device"       "/dev/psaux"

     Option         "Buttons"      "7"

     Option         "ZAxisMapping" "6 7"

EndSection

```

If anyone has this mouse working properly, or has any idea what is going on, please let me know! I have had no luck finding this in google or in the forums here.

Thanks in advance!

----------

## jrolandwright

I use the same mouse with my touchpad-equipped notebook and a single section in xorg.conf seems to more-or-less do the trick for both devices:

```

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Touchpad"

        Driver          "mouse"

        Option          "Device"        "/dev/input/mice"

        Option          "Protocol"      "ImPS/2"

        Option          "SendCoreEvents"

        Option          "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5"

        Option          "MaxTapTime"    "180"

EndSection

```

Either the MS 6000 laser mouse or the synaptics touchpad can be used without detaching/deactivating the other, and no other configuration is needed.  However, i'm not using the synaptics driver for the touchpad and I havent yet configured the little thumb button on the mouse to do anything other than what it does by default (mimic a right-click).  I suppose if I wanted to config either any further, I would want to specify seperate InputDevice sections for each.  However, they work fine for now.

----------

## mw007

Thanks for the help, jrolandwright. But, that doesn't seem to have done anything. I made the changes to my xorg.conf, then restarted the X server.

I still am getting what seems to be the middle-mouse button being pressed whenever the mouse is moved.

I have tried using xmodmap to change the configuration of the mouse buttons, but that didn't work, either.

----------

## pijalu

I got this one working after a few hours on Xorg 7

First, I added a udev rule to create a input entry:

/etc/udev/rules.d/07-ms6000

```

KERNEL=="event*", SYSFS{manufacturer}=="Microsoft",  SYSFS{idProduct}=="00e1",SYMLINK="input/ms6000", MODE="644"

```

My xorg mouse entry:

```

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "MsMouse"

        Driver          "evdev"

        Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/ms6000"

        Option          "Resolution"            "800"

EndSection

```

Update your server layout to use MsMouse 

This should give you a "working" mouse (wheel/buttons) 

The hardest part is to get the tilt wheel working: you need to patch evdev driver since the current one (1.0.0.5) don't support it (ms mouse... it send a REL_DIAL event instead of a REL_HWHEEL...)

I copy /usr/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev to your overlay and create in sub files the following patch:

(filename: xf86-input-evdev-ms6000.patch)

```

--- src/evdev.c.ori     2006-02-26 00:57:59.000000000 +0100

+++ src/evdev.c 2006-02-26 00:58:21.000000000 +0100

@@ -155,6 +155,7 @@

                     PostButtonClicks(pInfo, wheel_down_button, -value);

                 break;

+            case REL_DIAL:

             case REL_HWHEEL:

                 if (value > 0)

                     PostButtonClicks(pInfo, wheel_right_button, value);

```

and apply this patch to your overlay ebuild

```

--- /usr/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev/xf86-input-evdev-1.0.0.5.ebuild  2006-02-23 13:36:07.000000000 +0100

+++ xf86-input-evdev-1.0.0.5.ebuild     2006-02-26 01:03:42.000000000 +0100

@@ -14,3 +14,10 @@

        x11-proto/inputproto

        x11-proto/randrproto

        x11-proto/xproto"

+

+src_unpack() {

+        unpack ${A} || die "unpack failed"

+

+        cd ${WORKDIR}/${P}

+        epatch ${FILESDIR}/xf86-input-evdev-ms6000.patch

+}

```

Hope this help

----------

## socksz

 *pijalu wrote:*   

> Hope this help

 

Hi pijalu, i just installed xorg-x11 (7.0) and I have the same problem.

I have a Wireless Mini-Mouse Trust.

It's works on slackware, on others distribution, but not in Gentoo.

X starts fine, but cursor are not movable.

But notebook's touchpad fine works!

Can you help me with this mouse, please?

Thanks!   :Wink: 

----------

## pijalu

After you plug your mouse, do you have a /dev/input entry that points to this mouse ?

(trick: in console, do a cat of each mouseX entry and move the mouse, if you got garbage only when you move it then you found the correct entry)

If yes, you have 2 way:

 * create a udev entry to point to this mouse and add a specific section for this mouse and add it to your server layout

 * if you use xorg 7.1, you can set a evdev entry using the udev name of the mouse

----------

## socksz

 *pijalu wrote:*   

> After you plug your mouse, do you have a /dev/input entry that points to this mouse ?
> 
> (trick: in console, do a cat of each mouseX entry and move the mouse, if you got garbage only when you move it then you found the correct entry)
> 
> If yes, you have 2 way:
> ...

 

Maybe i solved..

I just set STATIC this:

Device Drivers -->

     USB Support --->

<*> OHCI HCD Support

and works for now.

Could be this the problem? 

Bye.

----------

## pijalu

As long as it work   :Wink: 

----------

